
CryptoKitties could be the single most important application of our generation - lepunk
https://medium.com/f0lio-cryptocurrency-portfolio/cryptokitties-could-be-the-single-most-important-application-of-our-generation-3f1a36212fbd
======
pavel_lishin
... because it provides a convenient metaphor for your family and shits
sufficiently onto the Ethereum ecosystem to force people to consider modifying
it so that it's usable?

~~~
pcalessio
I dont understand your comment pavel_lishin. It is a great methaphore.. and
yes the blockchain technology needs to improve even for this.. what's wrong
with that?

------
pcalessio
Everyone who is wondering WT* is going on with Cryptokitties should read this

